# Pet Spoon size



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Pet spoon size success. I took my brother and nephew out for a short troll Monday morning at the bucket. The size 12 and 13 pet spoons outfished the 15 and 17 by a 10 to one margin. Maybe the shad are small right now...I don't know. Also the hookups were greatly increased with 12 pound vanish fluorocarbon. All with white feathers. On the other hand, the stripers preferred the whopper pet spoons with replacement red maribou feathers. Trolling 10 to 15 feet on 10-15 humps around 20 foot water.. The sliding jet diver did as well if not better than hellbenders.
Your experience may vary, but it seemed statistically significant


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Mark, but I have to disagree. The best Pet Spoon size is 5 feet 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report Mark, and I have noticed that whenever a new hatch of shad comes out the white bass, and sometimes stripers will go for the small spoons and ignore any thing larger.
When the top water action is happening sometimes they will frustrate the devil out of you by not hitting anything you toss in there, even though they are in a frenzy.
That's when they are eating those tiny new hatch shad.
I like to use a popping cork with a leader and pet spoon, and keep trying smaller sizes until I find the right one.
With the cork and leader it's easy to change the spoon size until you you get into the fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

All depends on what you want to catch...if you want to catch white bass trolling use #12 or #13 size spoons....if you want to catch stripers use #14 and #15 size spoons....and that is based on a whole bunch of statistical data going back several years for me on Livingston. 

Will a striper hit a #12 spoon? yes, but very rarely Will a white bass hit a #15 spoon? yes but very rarely...I think I probably have enough data to actually compute the real statistics and associated probabilities.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Danny O said:


> Thanks Mark, but I have to disagree. The best Pet Spoon size is 5 feet 2 1/2 inches.


LOL Danny. I have had this Pet Spoon Size chart for awhile, but just never knew the right time to include it.

Pet Spoon Sizes​​​Size 12 1-3/8" long
Size 13 1-3/4" long
Size 14 2-1/4" long
Size 15 3-1/4" long
Size 17 4-1/4" long
Size 18 5-3/8" long


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Danny O said:


> Thanks Mark, but I have to disagree. The best Pet Spoon size is 5 feet 2 1/2 inches.


I was gonna but I restrained myself!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Danny O said:


> Thanks Mark, but I have to disagree. The best Pet Spoon size is 5 feet 2 1/2 inches.


We you do have a point.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> The best Pet Spoon size is 5 feet 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

All great posts!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Pet Spoon Sizes
> 
> Size 12 1-3/8" long
> Size 13 1-3/4" long
> ...


There you go Danny and Pet Spoon, I corrected my own size chart.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Mark - Going back to the original post, what color jet diver do you like. My prefer the clear.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> There you go Danny and Pet Spoon, I corrected my own size chart.


Based on your updated size chart, I'll bet it would be pretty tuff trolling that size #1.....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Eagle180 said:


> Based on your updated size chart, I'll bet it would be pretty tuff trolling that size #1.....


Hilarious! Hunting the monster fish for sure!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> Mark - Going back to the original post, what color jet diver do you like. My prefer the clear.


I ought to try clear, but have a large supply of chrome.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

back when i trolled all of the time a chrome/camo jet diver was a killer, a little more $, but it would out fish all others 2 to 1.


----------

